# ichat...



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2007)

Halte aux statuts du type :

- Ne pas déranger
- Pas dispo
- Pas là
- Occupé
et autres niaiseries...

Si tu veux pas être emmerdé, éteint le ton ordi pauvre crétin !!!!!!!! 

     

Merci, et à bientôt pour une nouvelle leçon de bon sens.


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2007)

lib&#233;rez nos camarades les vaches !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Halte aux statuts du type :
> 
> - Ne pas d&#233;ranger
> - Pas dispo
> ...



Et la fonction R&#233;pondeur alors ? Comment on fait sans &#231;a ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

*occupé*​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> éteint le ton ordi pauvre crétin !!!!!!!!



Voilà, là c'est mieux.


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Halte aux statuts du type :
> 
> - Ne pas d&#233;ranger
> - Pas dispo
> ...



Et c'est toi le bon sens?:mouais: 

va faire un tour et prendre l'air


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Et c'est toi le bon sens?:mouais:
> 
> va faire un tour et prendre l'air



C'est commencer par se tourner vers sa porte ou sa fenêtre pour arriver à aller prendre 
l'air  :rateau: 



(Pardon. :rose: )


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

Petit, il voulait &#234;tre bourreau

Moi Petit, je ne voulais pas &#234;tre victime.

Laisser vivre les gens, c'est d&#233;j&#224; un bon d&#233;part quand on se cherche.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

*Mais puisqu'on vous dit que c'est o-ccu-pé !*​


----------



## Craquounette (23 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Et c'est toi le bon sens?:mouais:
> 
> va faire un tour et prendre l'air



Comment on dit déjà ??


ziiIIIIiiiipppp© ? 

Courage... ce n'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Comment on dit déjà ??
> 
> 
> ziiIIIIiiiipppp© ?
> ...



 
Mais j'ai passé l'âge des leçons de morale ou comment organiser ma vie. Et ce n'est pas le but d'un forum 
Et les patrons de bar qui laissent boire un peu trop sont condamnés (oui là je vais loin mais bon, je suis étonné qu'on ne modère pas un fil pareil sans intérêt)


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Courage... ce n'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer



Sauf à ce que la fermeture éclair se coince ! :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sauf à ce que la fermeture éclair se coince ! :rateau:



quand ils sont bourrés, ils se rendent compte de rien


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

Vous êtes sourds ou vous le faites exprès ?


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous êtes sourds ou vous le faites exprès ?



comment?


----------



## tirhum (23 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Halte aux statuts du type :
> 
> - Ne pas déranger
> - Pas dispo
> ...


kesstu fou sur iChat ?!...


----------



## jugnin (23 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> kesstu fou sur iChat ?!...



Moi aussi, je pensais qu'on y fouettait des chats, au début.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Août 2007)

*22H00*
l'heure du crime


----------



## Malkovitch (23 Août 2007)

Le bon sens, c'est de passer en mode absent quand SonnyBoy se connecte.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Si tu veux pas être emmerdé, éteint le ton ordi pauvre crétin !!!!!!!!


Et si on a envie de parler à certains et pas à d'autres têtes de noeuds?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et si on a envie de parler à certains et pas à d'autres têtes de noeuds?



*Les têtes de nuds*
sont absentes de notre liste de contacts mon DUpont,


tu le sais bien enfin !


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2007)

Nan, il arrive que des p&#233;nibles sont convaincu &#234;tre tes amis, et te parlent, tout le temps... 

M&#234;me le blacklisting marchent pas avec eux.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2007)

pourquoi tu m'as bloqué bassou ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2007)

Nan j'ai juste pas lanc&#233; ichat encore


----------



## Lamégère (24 Août 2007)

Faudrait p't'être faire intervenir le CCCCiC non?


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Faudrait p't'être faire intervenir le CCCCiC non?


c'est quoi? 

Des fois, on est occup&#233; &#224; cuire un steak hach&#233;, faut bien mettre qu'on est occup&#233; non? Non, parce que sinon, y a des gens qui viennent te parler alors que le steak il est pas encore cuit. Et apr&#232;s, tu sais plus o&#217; donner de la t&#234;te. Enfin, de la bouche surtout.


----------



## Lamégère (24 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> c'est quoi?
> 
> Des fois, on est occupé à cuire un steak haché, faut bien mettre qu'on est occupé non? Non, parce que sinon, y a des gens qui viennent te parler alors que le steak il est pas encore cuit. Et après, tu sais plus oÙ donner de la tête. Enfin, de la bouche surtout.


CCCCiC= Comité Contre les Commentaires Cons sur i-Chat

Et pour ton steack, ben, sur qu'il faut t'en occuper sinon ça devient du steack hachier...  
Oui non je sais, c'est triste...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2007)

Héhé... je savais que ça marcherait pas mal...


----------



## Lamégère (24 Août 2007)

Le désoeuvrement des masses...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

Les d&#233;soeuvr&#233;s s'en sont trouv&#233;s... occup&#233;s.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2007)

Je ne comprends pas. 

C'est quoi iChat?


----------



## Lamégère (24 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les désoeuvrés s'en*t* sont trouvés... occupés.


Pour le moment... Encore heureux qu'on n'est pas sur iChat on se ferait pourrir par Sounnyboy...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas.
> 
> C'est quoi iChat?


Aucune idée.

Je fais semblant pour ne pas passer pour un con.

Je pense que ça a un lien avec ce fameux internet dont tout le monde parle tant, mais je ne suis pas certain.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Aucune idée.
> 
> Je fais semblant pour ne pas passer pour un con.
> 
> Je pense que ça a un lien avec ce fameux internet dont tout le monde parle tant, mais je ne suis pas certain.


Ce ne serait pas plut&#244;t automate japonais qui imite le comportement de Backcat? Une sorte de chat avec une gueule de pitbull?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas plutôt automate japonais qui imite le comportement de Backcat? Une sorte de chat avec une gueule de pitbull?


Bah, si il suffit de dire qu'on est occupé pour qu'il nous laisse tranquille...

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, quelque chose me dit que ce fil va bientôt tourner au aille-chat...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas plutôt automate japonais qui imite le comportement de Backcat? Une sorte de chat avec une gueule de pitbull?



Avec un noeud rose entre les oreilles façon Miss Kitty ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> H&#233;h&#233;... je savais que &#231;a marcherait pas mal...



Il semblerait que tu aies en effet soulev&#233; un probl&#232;me de fond concernant le d&#233;sir de communication d&#233;brid&#233;e et sans contraintes que nous pouvons avoir ;  et en m&#234;me temps, de mani&#232;re peut &#234;tre assez paradoxale, la crainte d'un potentiel envahissement de notre sph&#232;re priv&#233;e et l'apparition de contraintes impr&#233;vues qui... Mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;crit trop de mots pour un seul post...
Si Rezba &#233;tait l&#224; il traiterait tout cela bien mieux que moi.
Le probl&#232;me &#233;tant qu'il me semble assez *occup&#233;* en ce moment...


   

[EDIT] Ah... Mais j'aper&#231;ois le Rezba sus-nomm&#233; en bas de page de ce sujet.... Je lui laisse donc la parole...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Ah, ben il est parti... :mouais:


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et si on a envie de parler &#224; certains et pas &#224; d'autres t&#234;tes de noeuds?



Tu fais des fautes de ponctuation et de singulier/pluriel, maintenant ? Je te la refais pour toi.

* Et si on a envie de parler &#224; certains et pas &#224; d'autres, t&#234;te de noeud ?
* 

Tu vois comme c'est mieux ? En plus, faut toujours un espace avant le point d'interrogation. 

Sinon, non. Je commente pas les &#233;ructations du ni&#231;ois. C'est son fil &#224; lui, je pisse pas dedans, c'est Yalta qui veut &#231;a.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Aaaaaaahn non... Il est revenu


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaaaaaahn non... Il est revenu



Il est wifi. Il peut r&#233;pondre de la cave au grenier, y compris dans la douche voire devant le barbecue !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Bon... Je retourne "lutiner la camériste"...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Il est con ce Rezba...


----------



## Lamégère (24 Août 2007)

T'étais pas parti lutiner la camériste? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> T'étais pas parti lutiner la camériste? :mouais:



Penche-toi en avant


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Août 2007)

Ahahaha Patoch c'est un gigolo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ahahaha Patoch c'est un gigolo



Peut être... Mais je ne fais payer que les tromblons


----------



## Lamégère (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Penche-toi en avant


Peux pas j'ai sciatique aujourd'hui...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Peux pas j'ai sciatique aujourd'hui...



Et tu as combien dans ton porte monnaie ?


----------



## Lamégère (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et tu as combien dans ton porte monnaie ?


J'ai pas de porte monnaie, j'ai une bourse Môsieur... Reste à savoir comment je l'ai eue...:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> ... Reste à savoir comment je l'ai eue...:love:



Heuuuuuu... tu as serré les fesses très fort ?


----------



## jugnin (24 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> J'ai pas de porte monnaie, j'ai une bourse Môsieur... Reste à savoir comment je l'ai eue...:love:



Evidemment, ça sert à rien.

D'abord, Monnet, il est mort. 'Pis il avait des jambes pour se porter, ce fainéant.


----------



## Lamégère (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuu... tu as serré les fesses très fort ?


Ca pouvait éventuellement être une réponse mais non, enfin on s'écarte du fabuleux sujet qu'est iChat!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Bon ; pour quand même en revenir au sujet, je tiens à signaler qu'il y a quand même certains pignoufs qui n'hésitent pas un seul instant à violer ces faibles remparts verbaux que nous posons afin de préserver un tant soit peu notre sphère intime...
Je citerai en vrac Sonnyboy en personne qui quand je "lutine la camériste" se prend parfois à venir jeter un oeil sur le bon déroulement dudit lutinnage, Rezba, Bobbynountchak et autres rustres mal dégrossis que rien n'arrête...
Alors certes, comme le préconise le Niçois acariâtre, je pourrais très bien me déconnecter d'iChat... Mais si un minimum de bienséance et d'esprit chevaleresque perdurait encore chez mes contemporains je n'aurais tout simplement pas à subir ces incursions grosières pendant que j'échange des propos graveleux avec certaines membres de MacG qui ne sont pas encore trop atteintes par le poids des ans ni déformées par des grossesses successives et déprimées par des séparation douloureuses...

J'ai dit!


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> certaines membres de MacG qui ne sont pas encore trop atteintes par le poids des ans ni d&#233;form&#233;es par des grossesses successives et d&#233;prim&#233;es par des s&#233;paration douloureuses...
> 
> J'ai dit!



T'en connais un paquet de gonzesses, toi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> T'en connait un paquet de gonzesses, toi.



C'est s&#251;r, faut gratter...


----------



## Nexka (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> j'échange des propos graveleux avec certaines membres de MacG qui ne sont pas encore trop atteintes par le poids des ans ni déformées par des grossesses successives et déprimées par des séparation douloureuses...
> 
> J'ai dit!


 
Ehhhh???   
Mais je rentre dans cette categorie moi!! Pourquoi tu echanges pas des propos graveleux avec moi!!!  :hein: 

C'est trop injuste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ehhhh???
> Mais je rentre dans cette categorie moi!! Pourquoi tu echanges pas des propos graveleux avec moi!!!  :hein:
> 
> C'est trop injuste



Envoyer photo par MP.
De préférence en maillot.
Ou sans...


----------



## Nexka (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Envoyer photo par MP.
> De préférence en maillot.
> Ou sans...


 

Tu arrives à mesurer la capacité à la gravelure des propos grace à une photo en maillot toi? :rateau:


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

Non, la photo en maillot lui permet de mesurer la pertinence de s'adonner &#224; la gravelosit&#233;, ma  ch&#232;re.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Non, la photo en maillot lui permet de mesurer la pertinence de s'adonner à la gravelosité, ma  chère.



J'allais le dire...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

H&#233; les trois comiques, vous &#234;tes tout mignons mais il y a des outils pour parler en priv&#233;, vous savez ?

Faites une recherche avec "iChat" comme mot cl&#233;, vous verrez.
(&#231;a n'est qu'un exemple)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé les trois comiques, vous êtes tout mignons mais il y a des outils pour parler en privé, vous savez ?
> 
> Faites une recherche avec "iChat" comme mot clé, vous verrez.



*TÊTE DE NOEUD!*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

Occupé, tête de noeud - s'il te plait.


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

Merci de citer vos sources, les gar&#231;ons. C'est &#224; moi ce titre l&#224;.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé les trois comiques, vous êtes tout mignons mais il y a des outils pour parler en privé, vous savez ?



Un tel post est l'expression même d'un refus, consenti, de s'entraîner régulièrement à la gravelosité


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un tel post est l'expression m&#234;me d'un refus, consenti, de s'entra&#238;ner r&#233;guli&#232;rement &#224; la gravelosit&#233;


C'est faux ! J'ai une gravelosit&#233; tout &#224; fait standard !
En plus, je suis inform&#233;, je sais que toutes ces lotions sens&#233;es augmenter la gravelosit&#233; comme Petrol-Mont&#233;commun-Han, c'est de la poudre de perlimpinpin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est faux ! J'ai une gravelosit&#233; tout &#224; fait standard !



AH bon ?   



PonkHead a dit:


> pou*t*re de perlimpinpin !



Lapsus r&#233;v&#233;lateur !


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

Et la tibo, elle est dans quelle cat&#233;gorie, au fait ?


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Et la tibo, elle est dans quelle catégorie, au fait ?



Je doute qu'elle se laisse "mettre en cage" comme ça la tibo


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *T&#202;TE DE NOEUD!*


Pas pris tes cachets, mon _poulot_ ?!.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je doute qu'elle se laisse "mettre en cage" comme ça la tibo



Guili guili guili, la nounouille... :love:


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je doute qu'elle se laisse "mettre en cage" comme ça la tibo



Si ça se trouve, elle ne peut nous parler que parce qu'elle est déjà en cage. Les animaux sauvages, c'est quand ils sont captifs qu'ils ont besoin du regard des visiteurs.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

Ouvrez, ouvrez la cage à Tibo,
regarder là s'envoler, c'est beau
Les enfants, si vous voyez
des p'tits posteurs prisonniers
montrez-leurs la route qui mèn'à MacGééééééé


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2007)

rezbas de soie a dit:


> Si &#231;a se trouve, elle ne peut nous parler que parce qu'elle est d&#233;j&#224; en cage. Les animaux sauvages, c'est quand ils sont captifs qu'ils ont besoin du regard des visiteurs.



Cesse de supputer sur mon degr&#233; gravelosit&#233; et de fantasmer sur un enfermement &#233;ventuel me concernant sinon je te demande pourquoi tu te prom&#232;nes avec la minijupe de Mackie dans la liste des membres !


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cesse de supputer sur mon degré gravelosité et de fantasmer sur un enfermement éventuel me concernant sinon je te demande pourquoi tu te promènes avec la minijupe de Mackie dans la liste des membres !



Je ne me promène pas là. C'est juste que par un effet odieux, je me retrouve juste au dessus de lui (mais sous macélène, quand même), ce qui dénote un total de points discos en décalage permanent avec la pertinence de mes contributions forumesques. Quand je vois qui est le premier, je trouve ça effarant, voyez-vous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

JP n'est plus là pour encore 10 jours... Si on y va à donf' en rouge pendant ce temps-là il peut se faire grimper par Moquette...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> JP n'est plus là pour encore 10 jours... Si on y va à donf' en rouge pendant ce temps-là il peut se faire grimper par Moquette...



Ca parait ludique comme initiative


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2007)

Faut le shooter en dehors du bar, &#231;a compte plus cher.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> JP n'est plus l&#224; pour encore 10 jours... Si on y va &#224; donf' en rouge pendant ce temps-l&#224; il peut se faire grimper par Moquette...


:love: 

Il n'est pas normal que tu ne sois pas le premier.

Bon, je vais un petit tour dans Port-folio


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Faut le shooter en dehors du bar, &#231;a compte plus cher.



J'ai oui dire qu'il s'essayait maladroitement &#224; la photographie...   

[EDIT] Merdasse! Grill&#233; par Ed!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai oui dire qu'il s'essayait maladroitement &#224; la photographie...
> 
> [EDIT] Merdasse! Grill&#233; par Ed!


Rodjeur Patoch', Missile launched. 


edit : Pan dans ta face


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Quand je vois qui est le premier, je trouve ça effarant, voyez-vous.



C'est vrai ! C'est un peu comme avec le bon Roi Dagobert : on se demande par quel miracle historique il a pu en arriver là, surtout avec un tel manque de tenue dans la couronne !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Rodjeur Patoch', Missile launched.



Ignition! Rodjeur! :style:


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Guili guili guili, la nounouille... :love:



Décidément entre Crakou© et nounouille© mon coeur balance


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Août 2007)

C'est vrai, un cdb rouge &#231;a vaut plus aut' part ?

Int&#233;ressant....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est vrai, un cdb rouge ça vaut plus aut' part ?
> 
> Intéressant....



Nioube!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Août 2007)

Gigolo !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2007)

&#231;a fait quand m&#234;me dr&#244;le de bouler rouge un autre que ******15...


----------



## jugnin (24 Août 2007)

J'ai cru &#234;tre victime d'une de ces hallu qui donnent une impression de d&#233;j&#224; vu.

Ah ouais, voil&#224;, j'y suis.

Chacals. 

_&#233;dit :_



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me dr&#244;le de bouler rouge un autre que ******15...



Chacal.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> J'ai cru &#234;tre victime d'une de ces hallu qui donnent une impression de d&#233;j&#224; vu.
> 
> Ah ouais, voil&#224;, j'y suis.
> 
> Chacals.


Dans la Horde, on aime bien se taper dessus. 

&#231;a fait passer le temps. 

Tu remarqueras quand m&#234;me qu'on se renouvelle dans la m&#233;thode.

edit : merci.


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ça fait quand même drôle de bouler rouge un autre que ******15...


Ou le plus grand des Dalton.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ou le plus grand des Dalton.....


Ou encore, un des co-winners de l'UHMA 2007...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ou le plus grand des Dalton.....



Bon... Tu discutes pas et tu balances dans le groin à JP...


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ou encore, un des co-winners de l'UHMA 2007...


Dans l'ordre ou le désordre, tiercé gagnant...  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon... Tu discutes pas et tu balances dans le groin à JP...


Vous êtes qui Madame ?!....


----------



## mado (24 Août 2007)

Et le "je vais et je viens.." du concombre ? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

mado a dit:


> Et le "je vais et je viens.." du concombre ? :love:



"Ou vais-je ? D'où viens-je ? Où coures-je ? Dans quel état j'erre ? :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans quel état j'erre ?



L'art du modérateur de revenir au sujet, tout en douceur


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> L'art du modérateur de revenir au sujet, tout en douceur


Fayote pas, c'est pas la peine. S'il ne mod&#232;re pas au Bar, c'est peanut.


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> L'art du modérateur de revenir au sujet, *tout en douceur*





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Fayote pas, c'est pas la peine. S'il ne *modère* pas au* Bar*, c'est peanut.



Douceur et modération au bar... Pourquoi ai-je de la peine à assembler ces quelques mots ? :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Douceur et modération au bar... Pourquoi ai-je de la peine à assembler ces quelques mots ? :mouais:



L'ivresse:rateau:


----------



## Luc G (24 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Douceur et modération au bar... Pourquoi ai-je de la peine à assembler ces quelques mots ? :mouais:



S'il n'y a que ces mots que tu n'arrives pas à assembler, c'est un problème de paranoïa critique, si c'est vrai pour les autres mots aussi, c'est un problème de poivritude pas critique.


----------



## Luc G (24 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> *L'art du modérateur *de revenir au sujet, tout en douceur



L'art du modérateur, c'est une légende urbaine ! le modérateur n'est pas là pour l'art, il est là pour larder le posteur indigne. Ne pas confondre l'introuvable art du posteur et le menacé lard du posteur.


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

je ne pensais pas être traité de fayot pour un jeu de mot
bon ben je vais le bouler, au moins il y aura une raison


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Douceur et modération au bar... Pourquoi ai-je de la peine à assembler ces quelques mots ? :mouais:



T'as pas l'impression d'avoir du mal à assembler tous les mots ??

Surtout, sans dire tout et son contraire un jour sur deux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Fayote pas, c'est pas la peine. S'il ne modère pas au Bar, c'est peanut.



Monsieur Latronche ... Dans mon bureau !


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> T'as pas l'impression d'avoir du mal à assembler tous les mots ??
> 
> Surtout, sans dire tout et son contraire un jour sur deux ?



Les voix de Sonnyboy sont définitivement impénétrables   

_disponible et indisposé_


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Les voix de Sonnyboy sont d&#233;finitivement imp&#233;n&#233;trables
> 
> _disponible et indispos&#233;_



penche toi voir&#8230;

qu'il explore les tiennes 

je suis un peu l&#233;ger ce soir, d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> penche toi voir
> 
> qu'il explore les tiennes
> 
> je suis un peu léger ce soir, désolé



je suis assez rigide en fait


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Les voix de Sonnyboy sont définitivement impénétrables
> 
> _disponible et indisposé_



Tant que je ne m'interesserai pas à toi tu n'existeras pas.


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tant que je ne m'interesserai pas à toi tu n'existeras pas.



tu viens de commencer    

erreur de jeunesse


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> penche toi voir
> 
> qu'il explore les tiennes
> 
> je suis un peu léger ce soir, désolé



Un genre de syndrome de stockholm aussi apparement...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> tu viens de commencer
> 
> erreur de jeunesse



Non, non... je t'assure... voilà des pages et des pages que vous déblatérez tous aprés une toute petite phrase...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Non, non... je t'assure... voilà des pages et des pages que vous déblatérez tous aprés une toute petite phrase...




Tout est bon pour floo alimenter les conversations, nous savons maintenant nous contenter de peu, du tout venant ... Et comme tu passais, justement ...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout est bon pour floo alimenter les conversations, nous savons maintenant nous contenter de peu, du tout venant ... Et comme tu passais, justement ...



Oui, oui... vous savez... ça n'aura échappé à personne.

Si tu t'ennuies, faut surtout pas hésiter à aller voir ailleurs !!! Ici tu n'apportes rien, toi non plus !!!

C'est tout simple... et tellement vrai... tout le monde dit la même chose de toi !!! 

Moi quand je dis une connerie, j'ai deux posts d'opposants sans envergure, et 40 coup de boule verts, partagés entre les potes, les mignons, et les fiottes qui cherchent des amis...

Tu n'as qu'à choisir ton camp, y en a 3.

Avec, contre, et ailleurs.


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi quand je dis une connerie, j'ai deux posts d'opposants sans envergure, et 40 coup de boule verts, partagés entre les potes, les mignons, et les fiottes qui cherchent des amis...



tu oublies ceux qui le font par compassion:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est tout simple... et tellement vrai... tout le monde dit la même chose de toi !!!



Sonny, c'est la méthode coué en approche négative !  




sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu n'as qu'à choisir ton camp, y en a 3.



4 ! Le clan des humoristes foireux et Pascal tient la palme ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi quand je dis une connerie, j'ai deux posts d'opposants sans envergure, et 40 coup de boule verts, partagés entre les potes, les mignons, et les fiottes qui cherchent des amis...





TibomonG4 a dit:


> 4 ! Le clan des humoristes foireux et Pascal tient la palme ! :love:



Oui, mais moi, contrairement à sonn certains , j'assume, et il doit y avoir un public pour ça, puisque mon compteur à CdB dépasse celui de sonny malgré qu'il soit arrivé ici quasiment deux ans avant moi


----------



## Nexka (24 Août 2007)

Vous faites un concours de quequettes??  :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Vous faites un concours de quequettes??  :love:


Oh, zut je vais pas pouvoir participer cette fois...


----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oh, zut je vais pas pouvoir participer cette fois...



nan mais tu pourras nous donner ton avis


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Monsieur Latronche ... Dans mon bureau !


Si c'est du coté des forums techniques, ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai perdu l'adresse.


----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Vous faites un concours de quequettes??  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Août 2007)

Faut demander &#224; Tirhtoum un dessin sur le th&#232;me


----------



## rezba (25 Août 2007)

Sinon, pour la question essentielle, c'est pas la peine de se battre. C'est Moquette qui a la plus grosse.
Celle de Sonny est toute petite (sinon il serait de meilleure humeur).


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2007)

aller et venir, y a que ça qui compte...


----------



## rezba (25 Août 2007)

Oui, et c'est d'ailleurs bien pour &#231;a qu'on a le droit de ne pas &#234;tre d&#233;rang&#233; lorsqu'on lutine la cam&#233;riste tout en r&#233;cup&#233;rant l'int&#233;grale de Dick Rivers par iChat.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

et poster peu, mais utile


----------



## rezba (25 Août 2007)

dit-il.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> JP n'est plus là pour encore 10 jours... Si on y va à donf' en rouge pendant ce temps-là il peut se faire grimper par Moquette...


C'est pas tout ça, mais il toujours number one.


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2007)

J'ai pas fait mon devoir civique, j'y vais de ce pas


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Août 2007)

A propos de devoirs civiques, si tu veux d&#233;molir la miniville de mackie, clique sur ma signature 


Je vais faire le mien aussi


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2007)

ou&#233;, pareil qu'&#224; l'autre guignol qui avait un super topic avec ce genre de lien : Vous nous p&#233;tez les roufles avec vos minivilles et consort.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Août 2007)

Bassman, esp&#232;ce de petite raclure.


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2007)

Bah  Tu m'as dit que tu voulais la m&#234;me chose que JP, faudrait savoir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est pas tout ça, mais il toujours number one.



On recharge, on recharge... Mais en même temps faut en mettre un coup à la Moquette pour bien faire...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On recharge, on recharge... Mais en même temps faut en mettre un coup à la Moquette pour bien faire...


Non mais ho, faudrait voir &#224; pas trop me prendre pour un cave, m'sieur Patoch.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non mais ho, faudrait voir à pas trop me prendre pour un cave, m'sieur Patoch.



Silence! Je bosse moi, faquin!!!


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Silence! Je bosse moi, faquin!!!



Rh&#244; mais zieutez un peu &#231;a comment c'est mignon toutes ces bouboules vertes. Tu aurais pu en profiter pour te mettre la moiti&#233; du forum &#224; dos.

A moins que tu ne craignes l'ire d'une arm&#233;e de nioubes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Rh&#244; mais zieutez un peu &#231;a comment c'est mignon toutes ces bouboules vertes. Tu aurais pu en profiter pour te mettre la moiti&#233; du forum &#224; dos.


Oui, certes... Mais l&#224; c'est la "bonne" moiti&#233;...  



> A moins que tu ne craignes l'ire d'une arm&#233;e de nioubes ?



Tu m'angoisses, l&#224;...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Silence! Je bosse moi, faquin!!!


T'as raison de faire &#231;a au bar, c'est que divis&#233; par 2.


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, certes... Mais là c'est la "bonne" moitié...



Dans ces conditions, il est tout à ton honneur d'épargner au monde la vision funeste d'une brochette dizaine de membres meurtris.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as raison de faire &#231;a au bar, c'est que divis&#233; par 2.



En m&#234;me temps ceux que je boule n'ont pas tous une &#226;me d'artiste ou de technicien... 

... Alors que notre JP &#224; nous qu'on a, oui... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En même temps ceux que je boule n'ont pas tous une âme d'artiste ou de technicien...



Peu importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse au bout du compte ?


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Peu importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse au bout du compte ?



Et comme m'as dit sonny un jour sur iChat (moi j'étais dispo oui, rien que pour lui, nan mais  ) : *"en plus si le goulot est étroit, ça laisse entrevoir de nouveaux horizons pratiques "*


:mouais:


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Silence! Je bosse moi, faquin!!!



on peu repartir aussi en n&#233;gatif  :rateau:


----------



## NED (29 Août 2007)

Joli tableau de chasse !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Août 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4384714 a dit:
			
		

> Et comme m'as dit sonny un jour sur iChat (moi j'&#233;tais dispo oui, rien que pour lui, nan mais  ) :


*

Ah... 

Un qui revient au sujet passionnant que je vous avais soumis !!!*


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ah...
> 
> Un qui revient au sujet passionnant que je vous _avez_ soumis !!!



Vu les fautes que tu fais, moi, j'te parle pas sur ichat.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Août 2007)

apu...


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2007)

Pffff moi j'suis presque toujours en vert sur ichat, mais sonny il vient jamais me parler 


D&#233;&#231;u, d&#233;&#231;u d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## vleroy (30 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Vu les fautes que tu fais, moi, j'te parle pas sur ichat.



prends le en audio


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> prends le en audio



Ouh la jolie perche ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouh la jolie perche ...



Ceci n'est pas un coton tige


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> on peu repartir aussi en n&#233;gatif  :rateau:



Aide-nous pour notre grand *Jeuniklagueulajip&#233;thon*, au lieu de dire des conneries...  

Il ne reste plus longtemps pour faire un don avant qu'il revienne...


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2007)

En plus c'est super relou, faut en filer &#224; plein d'autres, attendre, recommencer, attendre, tout &#231;a pour pouvoir lui refaire la nique. C'est une activit&#233; &#224; plein temps, pur&#233;e.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

Ton cynisme me désole...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ton cynisme me désole...



C'est son jour "no futur", location de crête.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est son jour "no futur", location de crête.



Quand j'étais petit, fallait que je supporte les vieux babas...
Là faut se traîner les vieux punks...
Le jour où de vieux rappers vont débarquer ça va être le pompon... :mouais:


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est son jour "no futur", location de crête.



Tu n'y es pas du tout. J'ai complètement arreté d'être punk. 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ton cynisme me désole...


Oh c'est juste une habitude à prendre, je suppose. :hosto::rateau:


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu n'y es pas du tout. J'ai complètement arreté d'être punk.



il y a bien quelques punks de droite non ?


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> il y a bien quelques punks de droite non ?



A priori, c'est pas compatible. Le keupon refuse deux valeurs essentielles de la droite : l'avenir et l'autorit&#233;. 
Le keupon est anar par essence, gauchiste par d&#233;viance,  bayrouiste par b&#233;ance, de droite par incoh&#233;rence.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> il y a bien quelques punks de droite non ?



Ce sont des punks à chihuahua comme Paris Hilton.  Donc Rezba avec un chihuahua... à part pour jouer à Davy Crockett


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> A priori, c'est pas compatible.



les a priori c'est bien un truc de conservateur ça !


je confirme rezba écoute Sardou avec son iPod


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce sont des punks à chihuahua comme Paris Hilton.  Donc Rezba avec un chihuahua... à part pour jouer à Davy Crockett



Pour jouer à Davy Crockett ? T'as vraiment aucune imagination sexuelle, c'est pas possible ! 




starmac a dit:


> les a priori c'est bien un truc de conservateur ça !
> 
> 
> je confirme rezba écoute Sardou avec son iPod



Ouais. Même que. Et Elvis Presley. Et Johnny.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Le keupon est anar par essence...



Et il a r&#233;ussi &#224; faire rimer &#231;a avec clochard... L'exploit... 



rezba a dit:


> Pour jouer &#224; Davy Crockett ?



Tiens... Moi je l'appelle "Paupol" ou "le niakou&#233;"... C'est joli aussi Davy Crockett...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Pour jouer à Davy Crockett ? T'as vraiment aucune imagination sexuelle, c'est pas possible !



Comme vous dites, mon cher !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et il a réussi à faire rimer ça avec clochard... L'exploit...



Avec nibard, çà aurait été plus dur :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand j'étais petit, fallait que je supporte les vieux babas...
> Là faut se traîner les vieux punks...
> Le jour où de vieux rappers vont débarquer ça va être le pompon... :mouais:


Les vieux punks, la calvitie galopante, sont obligés de ramener des cheveux du côté pour se refaire la crête.

Les vieux punks ont troqué Filsdepute le molosse pour pépette la York, parce qu'elle mange moins - et puis, ce genre de bestiau, ça a no future.

Les vieux punks boivent encore de la bière, faut bien faire glisser les douze pillules du midi.

Les vieuxs punks pogottent encore sur l'éternel tube du parkinson.

Les vieux punks sont grotesques et ne font plus peur à personne.

Ils te mordraient bien, s'il leur restait des dents.




Quand aux vieux rappeurs, ils sont déjà là - le ponpon, tu l'as dis, celui accroché à la cagoule...


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les vieux punks, la calvitie galopante, sont obligés de ramener des cheveux du côté pour se refaire la crête..




 Y'a pas à dire, plus exhaustif c'est impossible l'Amok plus vrai que nature


----------



## NED (31 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ils te mordraient bien, s'il leur restait des dents.



C'est pour ça qu'il ont des chiens.....


----------



## vleroy (31 Août 2007)

NED a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'il ont des chiens.....



pas seulement... la vue qui baisse


----------



## Lamégère (31 Août 2007)

NED a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'il ont des chiens.....


Ouais...  


PonkHead a dit:


> Les vieux punks ont troqué Filsdepute le molosse pour pépette la York, parce qu'elle mange moins - et puis, ce genre de bestiau, ça a no future.


 
Tention aux York ça fait mal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2007)

Lam&#233;g&#232;re;4386855 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...
> 
> 
> Tention aux York &#231;a fait mal...



&#199;a c'est s&#251;r, j'en ai vu un, y a pas longtemps qu'avait tu&#233; un doberman de 60 Kg en cinq minutes ! Le doberman l'avait aval&#233; de travers ...


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Août 2007)

hier soir : Doc et Sonny visioconférence sur iChat.... c'était très gore  je sais pas où est passé le Yorkshire, mais on l'entends comme au loin, ou bien proche mais comme étouffé :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> hier soir : Doc et Sonny visioconférence sur iChat.... c'était très gore  je sais pas où est passé le Yorkshire, mais on l'entends comme au loin, ou bien proche mais comme étouffé :mouais:


Ah ?

Mais des deux, c'est qui le vieux punk ?


----------



## vleroy (31 Août 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> hier soir : Doc et Sonny visioconférence sur iChat.... c'était très gore  je sais pas où est passé le Yorkshire, mais on l'entends comme au loin, ou bien proche mais comme étouffé :mouais:



le chien des baskerville?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas plut&#244;t automate japonais qui imite le comportement de Backcat? Une sorte de chat avec une gueule de pitbull?


Tu croyais que je ne le verrais pas c'est ça ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Douceur et modération au bar... Pourquoi ai-je de la peine à assembler ces quelques mots ? :mouais:


Ça aussi j'ai lu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4389750 a dit:
			
		

> Tu croyais que je ne le verrais pas c'est ça ? :mouais:


Au contraire, je n'attendais que &#231;a.


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2007)

Big Brother is watching you........


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Novembre 2007)

C'&#233;tait quoi le sujet ?

Ah ouais, c'&#233;tait un fil de sonny, y'avait pas de sujet.


----------



## kisbizz (5 Novembre 2007)

mais is regarde bien :
il n'aime pas les statut du chat


----------



## kisbizz (5 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et si on a envie de parler &#224; certains et pas &#224; d'autres t&#234;tes de noeuds?



ceux l&#224; tu le bloques


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

c'est vrai qu'ils ont pas l'air causant.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Novembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


>


 Heureusement qu'il y a une l&#233;gende... j'aurais cru &#224; copie &#233;cran d'une conversation avec Macinside  :rateau:


----------

